# [Rumour] The Pokemon Company Has DS2 Dev Kit



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "It's genuinely the best thing I think I've ever worked with. I can tell you that it's got a 'tilt' function that's not dissimilar to iPhone, but does a lot more. We know that The Pokemon Company are getting special attention with it. Any kind of March announcement wouldn't fit with the timeline I understand the second DS to be on." - industry insider



http://computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=235077


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2010)

Oooh, sounds interesting!


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if they'll move the new game to the DS 2.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 16, 2010)

5th Generation Pokemon may be DS2 games.

Also, isn't the 5th generation games supposed to be released in Japan later this year.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

This. Is. Awesome.

New Pokémanz + New DS =


----------



## DCG (Feb 16, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Also, isn't the 5th generation games supposed to be released in Japan later this year.



I have heard that aswell, also from serebii?


----------



## mkoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Well if there is a DS2 Dev kit I'm sure all of Nintendo's developers have. it


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 16, 2010)

From what I understand, DSi can do some sort of tilt/motion control.
If there's news about sending in stuff with tilt function, it _might _just be for the DSi.

Just laying down the possibilities...


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmmm...

Part of my doubts that the 5th Gen will be a DSi, or heaven forbid DS2 exclusive. It just wouldn't be like Nintendo to do something like that, to exclude 1/2+ of the population who still own older models such as the DS Lite or DS Phat.

People would complain about having to spend 200+ Dollars on a new console just so they could play it. That isn't incredibly good marketing practice, and is more likely to cause people to shun away from the system (Such as when the PS3 was announced to retail for 599 US Dollars)


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 16, 2010)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> From what I understand, DSi can do some sort of tilt/motion control.
> If there's news about sending in stuff with tilt function, it _might _just be for the DSi.
> *snip*
> Just laying down the possibilities...



lol, Kirby Tilt N Tumble port for DSi please.

That game was pretty popular in grade 5 at my old school.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> From what I understand, DSi can do some sort of tilt/motion control.
> If there's news about sending in stuff with tilt function, it _might _just be for the DSi.
> 
> Just laying down the possibilities...


It uses the camera doesn't it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> AndreXL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. I think it basically senses when the image in the camera moves and it adjusts the game accordingly. It's rather ingenious.

Anyway, I was thinking that the next Pokemon gen would be on a new console and was flabbergasted when it was said to not be. Maybe they're actually doing it on a new console after all. Either that or they'll make another lousy spin-off game. For fuck's sake, give me the Pokemon TCG updated version, that's like one of the few spin-off games I liked.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> give me the Pokemon TCG updated version, that's like one of the few spin-off games I liked.


Fucking please for the love of all that is good in gaming, such a crime that we only got one game in English.

Ok I understand Nintendo needs to make money to fund stuff that may not work out  but Pokemon Ranger & Mystery Dungeon are not needed!  TCG will fill the much needed gap of a GOOD card on the DS and being very good (if handled well) will help it sell better then the mehness of the other spin offs.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 16, 2010)

So if 5th gen is coming out in 2010, and 5th gen is going to be for DS2, then that means DS2 is also coming out in 2010. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I highly doubt it though, or they would have mentioned it in their investor relations portfolio.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So if 5th gen is coming out in 2010, and 5th gen is going to be for DS2, then that means DS2 is also coming out in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the new pokemon game is a DS 1 game lol.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2010)

Serebii's information on the new games came right from the blog of the head of the pokemon team (whatever his name is), with a blog post about a future announcement, then the japanese pokemon site giving an announcement, then him blogging again that the announcement went fine...

And it was said 5th generation will be on DS.


----------



## Placeholder (Feb 16, 2010)

That makes sense. 

Pokemon releases seem to follow a trend.

GB
Pokemon R/G/B/Y (gen 1)
Pokemon G/S/C (gen 2)

GBA
Pokemon S/R/E (gen 3)
Pokemon R/G/B remake (no Y remake)

DS
Pokemon D/P/P (gen 4)
Pokemon S/G remake (no C remake)

New
Pokemon ?/?/? (gen 5)
Pokemon S/R remake (no E remake)


----------



## mkoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> That makes sense.
> 
> Pokemon releases seem to follow a trend.
> 
> ...



Gold and Silver was GBC games which were backward compatible with GB. Crystal was on the other hand a Color exclusive. 
I actually expected Sould Silver and Hearth Gold to be dsi enhanced.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 16, 2010)

Sapphire and Ruby will definitely not get a remake anytime soon. The Gold and Silver remakes were due to popular demand.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 16, 2010)

ok....don't hate me for this but i refuse to believe this rumour....
i don't like the whole pokemon deal. way to generic each game. though their roleplay is great.
it's just. pokemon and a DS2 ? i wonder how logical it is for a Nintendo product not to be for Nintendo Employment


----------



## FestusArrestUs (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a DS2 dev kit

See you next e3


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Feb 17, 2010)

Nuclear Crow said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...
> 
> Part of my doubts that the 5th Gen will be a DSi, or heaven forbid DS2 exclusive. It just wouldn't be like Nintendo to do something like that, to exclude 1/2+ of the population who still own older models such as the DS Lite or DS Phat.
> 
> ...



Twilight Princess started development as a Gamecube title, but ended up being a Wii launch title as well.  If that could happen, then it's equally possible for Generation V of Pokemon.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a possibility, though it was said they will be released this year.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 17, 2010)

DS2 eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well I would have to wait a long time first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways if this is true it isn't very farfetched at all considering how well these game sell. A bunch of people I know bought the DS for pokemon.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

Booooooo to nintendo for the awful effort which is the DSi and the awful cocktease which was "Warioware: Snapped."  I only bought a damn DSi because I thought Nintendo had some revolutionary shit up their sleeves with camera controls.  But obviously the next-gen portable will most likely be "the good shit," although I will sip the kool-aid before chugging this time


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2010)

they've made 4 ds now this gen but only 1 wii


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope it's not _too_ powerful for a handheld, that was the PSP's downfall in my opinion.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Hope it's not _too_ powerful for a handheld, that was the PSP's downfall in my opinion.


Power is always welcome, as long as they don't sacrifice battery life.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys need to chill out for a moments. There is no pics for DS2 yet.. Just want and see what it is look like very soon. Be patient.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2, that (+ other factors) is the reason why the PSP didn't sell that good.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 17, 2010)

powerful, backwards compatible and hackable ofcourse would be nice


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem is, it tempts developers to just squeeze home console games onto handhelds, rather than making an innovative new games which is suited to the medium.


----------



## wichiandy (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder if the "tilt" they meant was accelerometer XD


----------



## FestusArrestUs (Feb 17, 2010)

_First_, I'm not surprised

Word has been going around.

Testing the new machine?

My sources agree.

Dev-Kit has been out for a while.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2010)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt say it will be ready March. I said it will be ready soon but people abuse it without knowing what DS2 is going to be like. We need to wait and see before we can tell our opinions later.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 17, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> they've made 4 ds now this gen but only 1 wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it did make it more expensive. The most important problems are the lack of great games (they're there, but not in large quantities) and the horrible UMDs. I'd take cartridges or even downloads over that any day.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

This is so annoying, I thought about getting a DSi but now I don't know what to do, why do they even release another handheld? The DS is alive and can live for another few years.


----------



## Wankare (Feb 17, 2010)

I KNEW ITTT~~~ i knew that the dsi was this gen's GBA micro , but no one believed me !~!


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah another one to add to the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just hope it's backwards compatible, Not that i wouldn't buy it if it wasn't, i wouldn't mind a whole new concept DS2 if it improves usefullness and gameplay in 1 with high end gfx/sound on the go.
If i see what my HTC Hero and my iPod Touch can do, i know DS2 can do better if Nintendo is willing to sacrify offers!

On the other hand, backwards compatibility brings already a huge game library to the DS2.


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really want backwards compatibility. 
I don't have DS anymore but there are so many games I want to play.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I might wait for the DS2 next version.  Since Nintendo always makes there first versions of a new handheld bad like the regular DS than make a new nice one like the DS lite.  They would probably do the  same for the DS2 so I think I might just wait for there next version of the DS2.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 17, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=209113.

Sigh better merge the threads then.


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 17, 2010)

I think nintendo is gonna use the nvidia tegra 2 as the graphics chip in the new DS 2 or in their new console.  Its power efficient and really powerful.  It would be awesome to have some nice graphics in a handheld.


----------



## Placeholder (Feb 17, 2010)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> i quite enjoyed playing on the psp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2010)

Bit top heavy isn't it? Surely it would be better with the controls in the middle.


----------



## Placeholder (Feb 17, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Bit top heavy isn't it? Surely it would be better with the controls in the middle.


I thought that originally, but it'd be hard to use the touch screen, plus the camera would be aimed at your crotch.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## Placeholder (Feb 17, 2010)

Like most leaflets. One folds over the other. I couldn't really show that it'd work like that due to the fact i used ...Paint.


----------



## Llama Riot (Feb 18, 2010)

Found this on the web  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm amused that so many people just assume this thing will have two screens, one big screen is really the better design.  The DS is too big anyway, it has always been too big.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 18, 2010)

its most certainly DS2 but i guess the DS2 will mainly sport better graphics and sturdier console... who knows maybe u could even put an RJ45 connector in it and play LAN...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

I can live without two screens and I really don't care about backwards compatibility.  I'd love this not to be a new DS but a new Gameboy but I know it wont happen.


----------



## mkoo (Feb 18, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Sapphire and Ruby will definitely not get a remake anytime soon. The Gold and Silver remakes were due to popular demand.


GS got a remake because you can't get Kanto and Johto Pokémon in DSi.
Same goes with Red/Green remakes.
If DS2 won't have DS compatibility there will be remakes.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rumors are rumors.

Ironically i hope this is not true for i really don't want to see Pokemon get worse, a DS will probably have more graphics and what not (things i don';t really care about) and nonsense like tilting the thing and cameras etc

Really hope this rumors arent true and i hope they just focus on the game more than on the DS 2


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Found this on the web
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't think that's actually real, cause it's just a GameCube portable


----------



## Egonny (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe it'll get shown February 24th?


----------

